# Setting up workshop



## james27 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've just started the process of starting up my own workshop, was just wondering what advice on machinery you could give me, i've been told that getting second hand machinery is the best. Whats wrong with brand new machinery? also what makes would be good to get, i have always used Wadkin and sedgwick in workshops in the past, just wondered what other makes are good? Cheers.


----------



## Pukka (Jan 4, 2013)

Id imagine that new vs used machinery would simply be a matter of your cash situation. Though if you are just starting to get at the stage of buying the necessary tools, it may be because people tend to drop huge amounts of cash on lets say a table saw or what have you, then realize they aren't THAT into woodworking...


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 with Pukka about used vs. new. It's mostly about how much cash you're willing to part with, and also how sure you are about whether this will be a lasting hobby. You can find lots of existing threads about different machines. I've found that when I have a question about a new piece of equipment a quick search on this site will reveal that the question has already been asked and answered. Brands differ too in what tools they excel in. I'd advise doing your homework on a per-tool basis. For example, I love my Ridgid 4512 table saw and would recommend that to anyone, but that doesn't mean that Ridgid is my go-to company for all my tools


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Setting up your own workshop is exciting, but you need to make all the decisions yourself. Think about what kind of projects you want to make and the space you have etc. etc. Yes table saw might be your main tool, but how about your work bench? Buy a $6000 bench or make your own? 

No matter how you set up your shop, I know that by next year, you will have reconfigured it a few times. Welcome to the site and enjoy!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The above responses pretty much covered the new vs used. In addition to the already stated economics I will throw in the availability of used equipment. In my part of the country used wood working equipment is not readily available. I guess if I was willing to drive 100 miles or more there would be more availability.

Sometimes there will be something advertised on Craigslist and other times you could go weeks or even months looking for what you want. That brings buying new more into play. Again in my part of the country there is only Sears, Lowes and Home Depot if you want to have that "touch and feely" experience. 

If you are like me and want to put hands on what you buy then again you are limited. All of this had led me to the point that all of the large pieces of machinery(table saw, jointer, planer, etc) in my shop are Craftsman. When I was buying this equipment I just did not see anything in the other stores that I liked or the price was better at Sears. Likewise most of the small power tools are also Craftsmam. I am very satisfied with what I have.

It pretty much boils down to what your buying philosophy is and what is readily available to you.

George


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

My advice being new to woodworking is this:
1. Buy what you can afford.
2. If you can't afford a piece of equipment you want do not go cheap on it.....WAIT till you have the funds.
3. Remember that prior to the industrial revolution (and even after and to this day) folks have relied on nothiing but hand tools and ingenuity
4. Make your own jigs....you know what they are for and you don't have to try to find a users manual everytime you want to use them...cheaper also
5. Unless you are banging away on a work bench you can get buy with a simple build and modify or make a better one later. You can alwyas us the pieces from the old one as an assembly or finishing bench or modify it to be an output or input table to your table saw
6. Look at what project you are doing and buy stuff for that...make a list when you go to HD or Woodcraft. It will keep you from losing focus and spending money on things you do not yet need. I have bought only things I have needed for each project and now in 2 months time I have a pretty well stocked shop with things I need.
7. Do take advantage of sales!
8. Craigslist can be your friend
9. After buying a nice chisel set I have been finding out I like to do my own mortises and am glad i did not get a mortising jig (well, wife bought one which is junk but I don't have the heart to tell her!)
10. Dovetails are fun to do on your own....see #4-do it yourself or make your own jig
11. Learn how to do inlays!!!!! Super easy and really makes any piece look great!

Simple advice from a simple man! Good luck with your new hobby


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

When you do buy stationary tool,like a table saw. make sure repair parts and service are easy to get----

You don't want to be out of business because of a dead switch or broken part----used is good if parts are still available---

Antique power tools are best left for the tool restorer hobby---they are wonderful but a job to restore---


----------



## BClem (Jan 14, 2013)

Buy the best you can afford, especially the table saw.
Good advice earlier on waiting until you can.


----------



## 03IndianChief (Jan 18, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> When you do buy stationary tool,like a table saw. make sure repair parts and service are easy to get----
> 
> You don't want to be out of business because of a dead switch or broken part----used is good if parts are still available---
> 
> Antique power tools are best left for the tool restorer hobby---they are wonderful but a job to restore---


Many quality older power tools can still have parts available.....as an example I have a 1955 Rockwell 8" jointer, I have not had any issues getting parts for it, mostly because quality tools have not changed all that much, the parts on my jointer are the same as some newer jointers...... but you must do your research, this is not always the case.....cast iron is becoming less common in stationary tools other than table saw tables, jointer tables and the like, whereas the entire base as well as the tables on my jointer are cast iron. Weight is your friend when it comes to stationary tools, the heavier they are the more stable they tend to be.

Just my 2 cents.......


----------

